# how well does a r32 hold up under boost?????



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

anybody running a serious turbo set up on a r32 ?...i seen like 2 maybe...how does the driveline hold up???....any info would be nice thanks










_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 6:55 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## BMPR32TX (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: how well does a r32 hold up under boost????? (VR6 Big Block)*

Nope, nobody is running any serious boost. You need an Evo for that.


----------



## crlickey (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ile=1
t61 turbo 20 to 22lbs, just search candcdell or vr6 t
the turbo kit is for sale


----------



## wangnutz (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: how well does a r32 hold up under boost????? (BMPR32TX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPR32TX* »_Nope, nobody is running any serious boost. You need an Evo for that.









orly???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ihrKDQjaE


----------



## maxxtout99 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: how well does a r32 hold up under boost????? (wangnutz)*

GT35R @ 24.5psi. Curious if the car will hold up? Check out my sig, it's the third time it's blown.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: how well does a r32 hold up under boost????? (maxxtout99)*

um...we have built 5 R32 turbos so far...they handle boost fine.
i hear that stock bottom ends don't like much more then 500 or more whp but we haven't seen issues yet with that.


----------



## maxxtout99 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: how well does a r32 hold up under boost????? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Hey NLS, hope all is well. My 35R was pushing 500awhp, and the bottom end melted AND cracked twice.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: how well does a r32 hold up under boost????? (maxxtout99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxxtout99* »_Hey NLS, hope all is well. My 35R was pushing 500awhp, and the bottom end melted AND cracked twice.

was it all stock bottom end? what was your whole setup? 24.5 in a GT35 with what injectors? 
I heard that with 630cc maxed out you get + - 530AWHP with Unitronics tune at around 18-20psi and I am almost positive that it was a GT35R


----------



## maxxtout99 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: how well does a r32 hold up under boost????? (huichox4)*

550cc
race pistons and rods
head gasket and bolts


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

Can be tune related issue. Running lean perhaps at top RPM?


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: how well does a r32 hold up under boost????? (maxxtout99)*

so you were able to push 500AWHP with 550cc injectors. what dyno did you use? how much more would you think that the turbo could be pushed?


----------



## maxxtout99 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (simple_man)*

It was most likely 100% tune related. It was hard to set up an appointment with the tuner, plus he was 4+ hours away from where I lived. 500 was quoted by the builders of the car. They had their mathmatical reasons. I didn't ask questions. I've always wanted to bring it to a dyno, also to the track, but never could, becasue it breaks everytime I make plans to do so.


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (maxxtout99)*

I see...
Who was the builder / tuner, if you do not mind me asking? Who's kit was it?


----------



## maxxtout99 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (simple_man)*

custom built, no kit. Originally attempted to be "built" by Azevedo Motorsports in NJ, took 7+ months for them to butcher it nearly beyond repair. Sleepers in CT took over after that and fixed everything, repeatedly, about 8-10 times. And it was tuned by Jeff Atwood @ C2 motorsports.
Edit:
The partner in Azevedo that built it, is no longer a partner in the company (for obvious reasons) and Sleepers is no longer in business for financial reasons.


_Modified by maxxtout99 at 2:38 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (maxxtout99)*

Which sucks because Sleepers spit out some nasty ass cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

Azevedo Motorsports <-- Garbage, i would def say it was a tune related issue , prob ran too lean, or maybe maxed out the injector rate etc..


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: how well does a r32 hold up under boost????? (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_anybody running a serious turbo set up on a r32 ?...i seen like 2 maybe...how does the driveline hold up???....any info would be nice thanks









_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 6:55 PM 7-14-2009_

from what I have heard from a dealer friend of mine, the stock vr6 drivetrain is okay up to around 400 hp. any more than that, and u'll ahve to start toughin it up...


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: how well does a r32 hold up under boost????? (jreed1337)*

Check the DM motorsport MK2 R32 that has 1000+ whp and you will see how much this cars like turbos ....


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (maxxtout99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxxtout99* »_custom built, no kit. Originally attempted to be "built" by Azevedo Motorsports in NJ, took 7+ months for them to butcher it nearly beyond repair. Sleepers in CT took over after that and fixed everything, repeatedly, about 8-10 times. And it was tuned by Jeff Atwood @ C2 motorsports.
Edit:
The partner in Azevedo that built it, is no longer a partner in the company (for obvious reasons) and Sleepers is no longer in business for financial reasons.

_Modified by maxxtout99 at 2:38 PM 8-24-2009_


Jamie From Sleepers, now works For/With Excelerate in Branford ,CT Still does amazing work. You should check them out, just saying
http://www.excelerateperformance.com/


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (BOUDAH)*

I think the injectors are too small but I also wonder how was the GT35R big enough to push the R32 motor to 25psi without maxing out!
Other than that I believe HGP makes twin turbo kits that make 575Hp using stock block with just a thick head gasket...


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a gt35r 1.06 in my R32. With lower compression pistons, head studs, arp rod bolts, arp mains. I run any where from 15psi to 26psi.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

I have the same setup except for the GT3582 (0.63). I run 1 bar and I'm installing a larger I/C and will go for more. Is your Golf Mk4 or Mk5? Because I read on another post that the Mk5 engine is not capable of high boost because of the cast crank. That's what's holding me from cranking it up...


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_I have the same setup except for the GT3582 (0.63). I run 1 bar and I'm installing a larger I/C and will go for more. Is your Golf Mk4 or Mk5? Because I read on another post that the Mk5 engine is not capable of high boost because of the cast crank. That's what's holding me from cranking it up...

.63!!!!! wow thats small!!! How does that handle up top? does it die off?


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

It doesn't seem to die up top and that's probably because of the low pressure (1 bar). Actually I have boost creep: .6 bar up to 5K rpm and then it climbs to .9 bar. That's probably because of the .63 A/R coupled with the 38mm wastegate. If I set the boost controller to 1 bar then there is no problem. Of course I have boost from 2k. Is yours the Mk4?


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (S3.2)*

so if there is no boost creep at 1bar and it holds up top well up top I guess you should keep it there all the time








I believe his car is a MK4 ... 
so boost starts building up at 2k and at when you hit full boost??
I have a GT3582 that I am putting on my R shortly so I guess that I should be between the spool time of you and from Crazy02gti.. because my car is not a 3.2 but not quite a 3.3, more like an 3.25 ..... lol


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Yea its a MK4. I went with the 1.06 because of my head. And when i saw 2.8 spool the .86 it seems to level out at the top. I figuered with .5 liters more and a lot better flowing head. i would be done with the .86 around 5500. Sort of like a Ko4 on a 1.8t.
I hit full boost (15) around 3700 and (26) around 4000. When i build boost it comes on quic and pulls to 7500 rpms. The last 500 rpms the Hp spike is crazy and can see the with another 1200 rpms the 1.06 are really going to shine.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_Yea its a MK4. I went with the 1.06 because of my head. And when i saw 2.8 spool the .86 it seems to level out at the top. I figuered with .5 liters more and a lot better flowing head. i would be done with the .86 around 5500. Sort of like a Ko4 on a 1.8t.
I hit full boost (15) around 3700 and (26) around 4000. When i build boost it comes on quic and pulls to 7500 rpms. The last 500 rpms the Hp spike is crazy and can see the with another 1200 rpms the 1.06 are really going to shine.

Thats what I heard at first, but then someone else mentioned that how the turbo performs with an R32 head will be different for having a better design compared with the regular 24v 2.8 vr6. I am no Vr6 expert or anything though and it is just something that I was told. this turbos are capable of 550+awhp in the 3.2 vr and that is where I am happy. a wide Powerband is what I am shooting for not just peak Hp. 
in the worst of cases it can always be upgraded later.


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a very wide power band lol.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

thats what I mean, GT35 is good for that. instead of going with a GT40 or 42.


----------



## itouch (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_I have the same setup except for the GT3582 (0.63). I run 1 bar and I'm installing a larger I/C and will go for more. Is your Golf Mk4 or Mk5? Because I read on another post that the Mk5 engine is not capable of high boost because of the cast crank. That's what's holding me from cranking it up...

Are you sure about the cast crank? I heard that mk4 and mk5 had the same bottom end.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (itouch)*

No I am not sure, I've heard other people say it but I would like to see a Mk4 crank side by side with a Mk5 just to get sure. There's also people selling Mk4 cranks for turbo applications to Mk5 engines so it's got to be true.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

any u guys had pistons prblems on the rear 3 banks , reason i ask , is i run a hybrid r32 head and a stock 2.8 block with a compression spacer and a stand alone ecu (megasquirt) everything has been fine with the boost spiking to 20psi and droping to 17/18psi , the afr is showing 11.5 in hard boost , but after a few hard pulls the rear banks either seem to be going learn or heat soaked , , . i wouldnt say deternation because all the piston ring lands are not cracked or broken, , this maybe the airfilter as its under the bonett pulling hot engine heat/as ade009 is going to set a duel fuel table to add more fuel to the rear clyinders hopeing it may help cure the problem


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_any u guys had pistons prblems on the rear 3 banks , reason i ask , is i run a hybrid r32 head and a stock 2.8 block with a compression spacer and a stand alone ecu (megasquirt) everything has been fine with the boost spiking to 20psi and droping to 17/18psi , the afr is showing 11.5 in hard boost , but after a few hard pulls the rear banks either seem to be going learn or heat soaked , , . i wouldnt say deternation because all the piston ring lands are not cracked or broken, , this maybe the airfilter as its under the bonett pulling hot engine heat/as ade009 is going to set a duel fuel table to add more fuel to the rear clyinders hopeing it may help cure the problem 

can you please explain this agiainIm alittle lost on whats going on... If you want PM me. I have a feeling i has the same issue.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

rear clyinders of the engine are going learn evern thow the afr is showing 11.5 in boost 
and im haveing issiuses with heat sink on the same rear clyinders


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

any more info on the crank differences?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

hi have a 2.8 v6 crank and a 3.2 crank here on the floor , if u know what im measureing etc , ill let u know bud,,


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Besides the difference in size tell us if you can see any diff in the material.
That is only if your R32 crank is from a Mk5 engine


----------



## Schnell VR6 (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I have a crazy powered R32 with a GT4094 and I build boost very fast and very firm. Also I do know for a fact that the R32 comes with mahle cast piston, forged rpds and forged crankshaft in a MK4. If you meleted a piston it is definatly from a bad A/F, possibly tune or vacuum problem or injector problem etc... I now how forged 9:1 weisco pistons IE rods and raceware headstuds, with unitronic software and 870cc injectors i have only broken driveshaft bolts once, all axles intact and transmission fine, I Have a stock tranny with a twin disc clutch very grabby on/off switch and now problems there, My head is 100% stock and It runs fine. now I havent had it Dyno'd yet and have only launched it once in 1st gear and once in 2nd gear and nother broke either time. i put over 4k miles on it daily driving it and getting on it up to 27 PSI Max and im loving it... no secrets other than to keep from turbo lag I got rid of the FMIC to shorten the distance the charged air had to travel to help with throttle responce and I use the sprint power boosted throttle enhance for even better responce. Instead of the FMIC I use a HPA air to water cooler Custom fabiricated to my specs with a DV, I also use Water meth to help prevent detonation and thats all I use it for at moderate to high boost.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Are you guys running the Gt 35R's with the T-3 or T-4 flanges?
The T-3 flange measures 57.2mm x 44.7mm which I think choke up the R32's around 5500rpms
The T-4 flange measures 74.4mm x 50.3mm
which will help with spool up and rpm range.
also depends if your running 1.06 or .82, .63
Also what I did with my T-4 flange was I port matched and gasket matched it to the pag parts T-4 manifold and then matched the manifold up to the head. I think next time I would have upgraded to the 44mm waste flange to help at higher rpms.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

there was a test on MK4 vs MK5 cranks on audizine a while back. Both are forged but the MK4 is made of thicker specs and when the material was tested was different compounds.. the MK4 is a better stronger material compound...
Just to answer your questions.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

right now im in the process of building an Audi A4 with 3.2 turbo with Holset VGT turbo... just waiting on some part research and source for engine parts i need still. planning on 400-500awhp reliable.. then im dropping the 2.2L TT up for sale.. as i have fallen in love with the torque of the 3.2 vs 1.8


----------

